# DRL (Daytime Running Lights)



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

I assume all GTO's and new cars have 'em. I HATE THEM!!! :willy: I happy to see that the GTO is a fuse to disconnect them. Has anyone else done this? If you cant see someone coming in broad daylight you should be driving!!! :confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bigmac said:


> I assume all GTO's and new cars have 'em. I HATE THEM!!! :willy: I happy to see that the GTO is a fuse to disconnect them. Has anyone else done this? If you cant see someone coming in broad daylight you should be driving!!! :confused



*Why pull the fuse when you can disable them from the onboard computer?

I chose to leave mine on, because I want someone to see me coming. You'd be surprised at all the "blind" people driving.... At least with the day lights other drivers should see me. The operative word is should.*


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree with leaving them on. 

In my younger days, when I thought I knew everything, I rode a motorcyle and always rode with the headlight on. After maturing into a responsible husband and father of two children, I gave up the motorcycle and began driving a car with the headlights on--before the days of Day time running lights. Dozens of people a day would flash their headlights and tell me at stop lights that my headlights were on. Then AAA did a study and convinced me that I was doing the right thing. They are not yet standard on Ford products, so I had them installed.
When the wife drives the GTO and is behind me I can spot her in an instant with those unique DTR lights.


----------



## Blueguy (May 22, 2006)

I'm not a fan of using the headlights for daytime. I don't have them on my GP, but I always drive around with the driving lights on so the corners and tails are lit up. Some GM cars are using the amber lights instead as well. The newer GP and some Caddys for example. Those are bright and stand out much better then dim headlights that just blend in with any reflection from the sun.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Daytime running lights are a good thing. 

Idiots that drive in fog with only daytime running lights, is not a good thing, because THERE ARE NO TAIL LIGHTS!

It's amazing to me that people are so stupid as to think because they have their "headlights" on, people can see them from the rear in dense fog!

One other item that will confuse the lame minded: Recessed gauges that have their backlit displays on continuously. I've read that a lot of people look at the guages, and because they are lit, assume their headlights are on. 

I feel like saying, get your heads out of your arses, the cell phone out of your ear if you can't multi-task, and focus on DRIVING.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

The goat's DRLs are darn near as bright as when the headlights are on, which is good. In my other vehicles, I too have the lights on day and night. What amazes me is that there are so many folks that don't turn their lights on early in the morning when it's still dark, when it's foggy or during heavy rain.


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

I believe it is a relay, rather than a fuse, that you pull to disable the lights. The good thing about having a choice is that you get to decide for youself. The first mod I did on mine was chucking the DRL relay. Next to die was the skip shift..........


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

My 99 Saab had DRL's that could be turned off by removing a fuse from the fuse panel, but I have come to realize that they are pretty important...plus I think they look mean as hell on the GTO's, especially in a rear view mirror.

....Still hasnt stopped people from pulling out in front/ on top of me...drivers suck in NC. The only thing you can really trust is your own reaction time.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> What amazes me is that there are so many folks that don't turn their lights on early in the morning when it's still dark, when it's foggy or during heavy rain.


I'm telling you, the populace, in general, is too stupid to think of it. In their minds, if the headlights are on, then surely the tail lights must be too. 

I drive a lot, just getting to work, and the most amazing thing I've found is that gray or silver cars, which are THE most invisible in fog are the most likely not to turn their lights on.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *Why pull the fuse when you can disable them from the onboard computer?
> 
> I chose to leave mine on, because I want someone to see me coming. You'd be surprised at all the "blind" people driving.... At least with the day lights other drivers should see me. The operative word is should.*


Judge,
How do you disable the DRL using the onboard computer?:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

cat1055man said:


> Judge,
> How do you disable the DRL using the onboard computer?:cheers


*You'll have to go through your different modes and familiarize yourself with the different functions. Without me physically getting in my car and going through the process I cannot remember the exact steps. I did come across this when I was setting up my functions. In the one menu it did ask me if I wanted to disable the DRL and it was preset to no. Perhaps it's in the manual. 

Maybe one of the guys on here are familiar with the steps to get to this function. When I get in my car again I will try and remember to write down the exact steps.*


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I haven't seen this, maybe I'm doing something wrong. I'd just like to keep the law from seeing me. Torrid Red is bad enough much less the DRL. I checked twice and didn't see the option on the computer.:confused


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

cat1055man said:


> Judge,
> How do you disable the DRL using the onboard computer?:cheers


There are two menus. The "setup" menu can be accessed when you start the car and after it goes through the onboard tests. I'm assuming that's the one you have gone through, and there is no option to turn them off.

The "other" menu can be accessed by turning your key completely off. Hold down both the "mode" and "set" buttons, and turn the key on while holding them down, then just hit the "mode" button to go through the entries. One of them tells you whether the DRLs are enabled or not, but as far as I can tell, there's no way to change it.

I do find that pretty stupid too...there's entries in that "other" menu that can only be significant if you are moving, but as far as I know, there's no way to enter that menu unless you do so from a complete ignition-off state. Maybe there is a way...heck, it is not even advertised in the manual.

Gerry


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I like 'em and even wish they "flashed" a little like some motorcycle headlights do. Maybe people would get out of the damn passing lane more if they saw flashing lights behind them........

JET


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> I like 'em and even wish they "flashed" a little like some motorcycle headlights do. Maybe people would get out of the damn passing lane more if they saw flashing lights behind them........
> 
> JET


That is so funny...I was just sitting here thinking about how much fun it would have been to own this car when I was stationed in Germany. On the Autobahn, if you saw a couple flashes in the rear-view, that was your cue to get the hell out of the way, and people actually respond. Most all German drivers are better than Americans.

I have to disagree with you on the flashing lights. I find them pretty annoying on motorcycles, and if all cars did that as well, it would be very distracting for the drones who have hard enough time dealing with the thought that they don't have to have a cell phone plastered to their heads 24x7.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*hmmmmmmmm. I stand corrected...... I could have sworn I saw that option in my set up menu. Maybe I was thinking of my wifes Gran-Am GT. I just went all through my options and I cannot find it. :confused 

Sorry bout that cat.man.... I guess pulling the fuse is the solution*


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

ShoddyHog said:


> That is so funny...I was just sitting here thinking about how much fun it would have been to own this car when I was stationed in Germany. On the Autobahn, if you saw a couple flashes in the rear-view, that was your cue to get the hell out of the way, and people actually respond. Most all German drivers are better than Americans.
> 
> I have to disagree with you on the flashing lights. I find them pretty annoying on motorcycles, and if all cars did that as well, it would be very distracting for the drones who have hard enough time dealing with the thought that they don't have to have a cell phone plastered to their heads 24x7.


Did a two year term there myself.......man, wouldn't this car have been nice over there?

JET


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> Did a two year term there myself.......man, wouldn't this car have been nice over there?
> 
> JET


Oh man...it would have been sweet as hell, ESPECIALLY with other drivers on the road that are courteous. Have you just cruised in this thing at 100? I could ride all day in this car at that speed like nothing, and as I'm sure you know, the Autobahn is built for the speed too.

I owned a little Datsun wagon while there, but when my fiance (now wife) came over to visit, I rented a Saab 9000i, then a 9000 Turbo when my sister-in-law and bro-in-law came over. The Saab was good enough, but we beat on that Turbo and had a great time blasting around with it.

I'd trade both of them for the GTO though...I can easily picture myself tooling around Europe in this car.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Ok*

So if you pull the fuse, does that totally kill the lights at night?


And while were on this sort of topic, How do you have you horn honk only when locking, not when you un-lock, I hate the three honks when you un lock. Can you change this.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

RipTheSix said:


> So if you pull the fuse, does that totally kill the lights at night?
> 
> 
> And while were on this sort of topic, How do you have you horn honk only when locking, not when you un-lock, I hate the three honks when you un lock. Can you change this.


What year do you have? I have a '06 and it doesn't honk when I lock or unlock.

Gerry


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> So if you pull the fuse, does that totally kill the lights at night?
> 
> 
> And while were on this sort of topic, How do you have you horn honk only when locking, not when you un-lock, I hate the three honks when you un lock. Can you change this.


*Now the horn cerp I know can be disablesd, because mine is. 

To do this turn the key on but do not start the car.... when your command menu comes up on screen follow the instructions. While cycling through the different modes it will ask you if you want the horn to beep. follow the instructions.
*


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Horn*

Its a 05, and i know you can disable the honks, but is there anyway to have it honk when you lock?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> Its a 05, and i know you can disable the honks, but is there anyway to have it honk when you lock?



*Enable it. Should be defaulted that way. I didn't like mine cherping when I locked the car.*


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

it seems most people like DRLs. How many people use DRLs and not get cut off? I dont think they make a difference...


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

The folks that cut you off usually already *know* you're there, or never looked in the first place. DRL's will help in situations like intersections, where people are making left or right turns. When visibility is reduced, the lights help you get noticed.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow.

This is something else...three pages (and counting) of debate over the evils/attributes of having your freaking headlights on during the day...in a car with auto HL shutoff.

Might I suggest next going for a _five_-pager on the wonders of the floormat?


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

Floormats rule man !


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

if you dont like the topic dont contribute! you posting adds pages!:cheers


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

bigmac said:


> if you dont like the topic dont contribute! you posting adds pages!:cheers


He's used to agitating people.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Starrbuck said:


> He's used to agitating people.


...and there are a _lot_ of agitating people in this thread.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh Yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whoisthepac (Nov 5, 2006)

pulling the relay worked like a charm. Thanks!


----------



## GoatU (Jul 24, 2007)

Indeed, it worked like a charm.
But don't be a dufus like me and drop the relay down in the bellypan, when you finally pop it off the socket!  
Yes, Gertrude! The fuse box is under the hood, atop the right side wheel well.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

works great!! Tell me if you feel less visual with the lights off...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Personally, I want my DRL's on..... I want the knucklebean who is anxious to pull out in front of me to clearly see lights coming at him. I want every advantage I can get to avoid some moron pulling out in front of me. 

The OHHHHH I didn't see you because the silver blended into the skyline won't wash when lights are honed in on his eyeballs.*


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

In Georgia, it is a ticket magnet. I'm not supporting the county, the DRL only attract attention round here....:willy:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Bump.

I pulled my DRL relay the same day I got the car... I did it to my Grand Am as well. My reasoning was, why burn up the headlights during the day, while at the same time making motorcycles more invisible?

My Grand Am had a low beam that went out because of the DRLs, and I didn't feel like wasting the Silverstar Ultras that I put in it as replacements. Besides, how often do you see a GTO or a Grand Am running around during the day with no lights on?

BTW, I set the automatic lights to come on as early as possible in the DIC, so they generally come on right at sunset anyways. A good rule of thumb is to turn your lights on when it starts getting difficult to see your gauges, like on a foggy/overcast day.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You couldn't pay me to remove a safety feature like lights.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Accidents are what lawyers are for. I don't see DRLs or the lack thereof changing your chances of an accident. Your vision and attentiveness are what keeps you from becoming a road stain.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I disabled my DRL's because I installed HID headlights. Apparently the lower voltage that the DRL uses can mess up the ballast on an HID system.

Since I liked having DRL's, I have my headlight switch set to on, so my lights are always on when the car is running. But to be honest, I think the fact that my car is bright yellow makes it more visible than the DRL's ever did anyway.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Accidents are what lawyers are for. I don't see DRLs or the lack thereof changing your chances of an accident. Your vision and attentiveness are what keeps you from becoming a road stain.


I bet if someone hit you and told the insurance company you didn't have your lights on(DRL if equiped), they would fight the claim with your insurance as you disabled a factory safety feature.

No law saying they are required, but if you vonentarily make your car less safe I bet you would lose. Questions & Answers: Daytime Running Lights

Granted, I doubt this issue has ever/my never be pressed. But try explaining you wanted your car to look cool or to save $5 a year on bulbes at the risk of others. You would def sound like an ass.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I bet if someone hit you and told the insurance company you didn't have your lights on, they would fight the claim with your insurance as you disabled a factory safety feature.


DRLs are not required by law, whereas seat belts are, and disabling DRLs is not a violation of any state or federal laws. I don't think a judge would dismiss your case because you didn't have your lights on in broad daylight, and some twit hits you, then points fingers.

DRLs are not going to prevent someone from crossing the centerline, or running a red light, passing on the crest of a hill, texting while driving, and most certainly, from rear-ending you or driving drunk.

Besides, "I bought it that way, I didn't know it was supposed to have DRLs." And prove that I didn't, really...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> DRLs are not required by law, whereas seat belts are, and disabling DRLs is not a violation of any state or federal laws. I don't think a judge would dismiss your case because you didn't have your lights on in broad daylight, and some twit hits you, then points fingers.
> 
> DRLs are not going to prevent someone from crossing the centerline, or running a red light, passing on the crest of a hill, texting while driving, and most certainly, from rear-ending you or driving drunk.
> 
> Besides, "I bought it that way, I didn't know it was supposed to have DRLs." And prove that I didn't, really...


It is a good point that it isn't the law to have DRLs. But DRL's have actually been proven to cut 7-10% of daytime accidents so they are effective. Not sure why it isn't law to be honest, but thats a different arguement.

"The I didn't know it was supposed to have DRLs" wouldn't hold up as you are responsible for the vehicle you are in. If I had expired inspection/emmissions sticks on my car and loaned it to a friend. If my firend got pulled over he would get the ticket not me.

It most likely would get thrown out of court as it isn't law. I do wonder is DRL is part of inspection(granted every state is different). Would it be the same as modified headlights?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> It is a good point that it isn't the law to have DRLs. But DRL's have actually been proven to cut 7-10% of daytime accidents so they are effective. Not sure why it isn't law to be honest, but thats a different arguement.
> 
> "The I didn't know it was supposed to have DRLs" wouldn't hold up as you are responsible for the vehicle you are in. If I had expired inspection/emmissions sticks on my car and loaned it to a friend. If my firend got pulled over he would get the ticket not me.
> 
> *It most likely would get thrown out of court as it isn't law. I do wonder is DRL is part of inspection(granted every state is different). Would it be the same as modified headlights*?


*You sure? My lawyer
Mark B. Friedman 
1-312-795-0424 
says no, DRL's will neither hurt nor harm you in a leagl case bescause it is not law. Plane and simple

And in eithere case you guys do reliaze that DRLS don't have to be your Head lights right? They can be your Foglights or lights you have added on to your vehicle *


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *You sure? My lawyer
> And in eithere case you guys do reliaze that DRLS don't have to be your Head lights right? They can be your Foglights or lights you have added on to your vehicle *


Yep, it was just for the sake of debate that I used headlights.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> It is a good point that it isn't the law to have DRLs. But DRL's have actually been proven to cut 7-10% of daytime accidents so they are effective. Not sure why it isn't law to be honest, but thats a different arguement.
> 
> "The I didn't know it was supposed to have DRLs" wouldn't hold up as you are responsible for the vehicle you are in. If I had expired inspection/emmissions sticks on my car and loaned it to a friend. If my firend got pulled over he would get the ticket not me.
> 
> It most likely would get thrown out of court as it isn't law. I do wonder is DRL is part of inspection(granted every state is different). Would it be the same as modified headlights?


I don't doubt it, I've gotten a ticket like that before. Then try explaining to the cop that no, I didn't just steal this car...:lol:

That is an interesting subject, inspections, because Wisconsin doesn't have them, just the sniff test. There is a one time inspection when you get Hobbyist plates (for street rods or kit cars) but that's it. I've heard eastern states are real stringent, like you can only have so much rust on the car or something like that... soup can & coat hanger exhausts get flagged, etc.


----------



## wombat750 (Jan 30, 2007)

how do we get the idiots to stop using their fog lights at night when it isnt foggy?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

wombat750 said:


> how do we get the idiots to stop using their fog lights at night when it isnt foggy?


Why is that even an issue for you?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I believe that most cars are equipped with clear lights, which most people mistake as fog lights. They are actually considered driving lights, which are meant to be used when you drive at night. There used to be a clear difference between fog lights and driving lights, but in the last few years they have all been considered fog lights. Fog lights are amber, and meant to be used in foggy conditions.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

First of all the fuse in a relay. When I requested a schematic of the headlights, which I got, (thank you) I learned that by removing the relay, you disconnect power to the DRL circuit. Now if you wish to have DRL, but not on your headlights, then you can pull the DRL relay, look at the bottom of the relay, the pins are numbered. The front two are in a line, numbers 3 and 5. Numbers 1 and 2 are the feed and ground with a switch that brings current to 3 and 5. Three and five feed the DRL feature. If you wish to use other LED's or fog lamps as your DRL, you can run the feature from those pins. Now, if you wish to run at lower power disconnect 3 at the resistor and it will provide a lower power. If you wish to power your new DRL's at full power, then disconnect at the base of the relay plug and run your wire from there. The possibilities are boundless!!! Under Exterior look up "Wiring Schematic for Headlights" GM4life provided just what I needed.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

wombat750 said:


> how do we get the idiots to stop using their fog lights at night when it isnt foggy?












I use my fogs whenever my lights are on. Let there be light. :cool


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

different strokes for different folks,
personally drl's are useless. waste of a bulb life. especially for hids


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *You'll have to go through your different modes and familiarize yourself with the different functions. Without me physically getting in my car and going through the process I cannot remember the exact steps. I did come across this when I was setting up my functions. In the one menu it did ask me if I wanted to disable the DRL and it was preset to no. Perhaps it's in the manual.
> 
> Maybe one of the guys on here are familiar with the steps to get to this function. When I get in my car again I will try and remember to write down the exact steps.*


I hate to admit it but in over 5 1/2 years of ownership, the only time I have ever fumbled around with my Onboard Computer was the first week after I took delivery. Just set everything to my liking and left it that way. Just might go play with it again this week . You never know what I might have missed. Glad this topic came up,


My DRLs are on. My bright yellow car draws attention just because of the color but I see the DRLs as a bonus. Much rather be seen then not.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

CreditDept said:


> different strokes for different folks,
> personally drl's are useless. waste of a bulb life. especially for hids


That 'different strokes' part is true and has been well documented is the 5+ preceding pages for various reasons, some rather lucid, some rather ludicrous, most somewhere in between; whatever. This thread was asleep for almost 10 months......you couldn't just let it die?


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

HP11 said:


> That 'different strokes' part is true and has been well documented is the 5+ preceding pages for various reasons, some rather lucid, some rather ludicrous, most somewhere in between; whatever. This thread was asleep for almost 10 months......you couldn't just let it die?


lmao, iono man after reading all 5 pages i just couldn't resist not to.


----------

